# Te or Ti?



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

_1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._

_I've done a lot of questionnaires in the past. 100% of responses have suggested Introverted thinking as my dominant or auxiliary function, but with little to no explanation. Personally, I don't see it. Surely Ti will once again be the most popular suggestion but this time could you elaborate a little more? _

_I'm not really interested in the nonthinking functions at the moment. Go ahead, if you feel like it, but I won't be giving much in return._

_2. Study these two images __here__ and __here__. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?_

_I prefer the picture of the ocean. I can't exactly pinpoint the reason. I would think it would be due to the warmth, but most of my childhood was spent on or near the ocean, that could have something to do with it. _

_3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?_

_A confused one, I guess. I always have a hard time answering this question. Where do I start? When do I stop? I could go on forever. Fuck it._

_4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?_

_Someone who is aware of their own desires, abilities, and most importantly faults. Not being the opposite._

_5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?_

_A lot of people think I am an idiot. Or maybe just can be. I do not think I am a genius or even that intelligent, definitely not, but I am far from stupid. I might have difficulty catching the right bus at the right time, but this is because my intelligence is in areas that aren't of much use in daily life._

_6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the __Value Test__and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2._

_It isn't that I don't have values, it is just that I have been known to completely disregard them for personal gain._

_-Don't hurt people weaker than you or in vulnerable positions._
_-Fairness_
_-People don't have to do everything you ask, be polite._
_-Eating animals out of factory farms is wrong, and same goes with wearing clothes and using products made by abused workers._
_-The basic necessities are a right._
_-Everyone is ONLY human._

_7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?_

_The first day of my first legitimate job. Previously I had crewed on sailing charter, and done odd jobs for family, which were always laid back and relaxing jobs. My first real job was as a sales clerk. I was assigned to work the till, stock and clean up shelves, and help customers find what they were looking for. _

_It was stressful. I was supposed to learn everything through observation only, and everything I was being shown was so boring, I would constantly nod off and miss important information. I was never good at the job. After three months I still didn't know how to do the more complicated tasks on the cash register. I never knew where everything in the store was either. _

_Being lazy and not so good at simple tasks (also known as being mentally retarded), I simply did not deal with it. Instead of working I would bull shit with co workers and throw bouncy balls around the store. Occasionally helping a customer by asking them what they need, and the of course not knowing where anything was, I would end up directing them to a competent employee. Good times lol._

_8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome._

_First day of university. Orientation day. I can be really awkward, especially when the people I'm talking to are awkward. I both dislike small talk and am some what incapable of it. So aside from a few name exchanges I kept to myself. Come to think of it, my go to move during times of stress, is to shutdown. To retreat into my head. fuck why? ummm… I do it because it is away from the situation that is causing me stress, and I'm never bored in there._

_I ended up not taking in any information. The next day I got an ESFJ to show me around to where all my classes would be and explain everything I missed. Thank god for the ESFJs. _

_I didn't last long in University. The classes outside of the subject that I chose to study were annoying. I never made any good friends. It is hard for me to find people that share interests. I paid a lot of attention to social interactions though, and learned a lot. I put a lot of what I learned into my social interactions now and have a an easier time getting what I want out of people. Not in a mean spirited way, I can just take the conversation where I want it to go. Basically away from the weather._

_9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome._

_meh. I'm smiling. These situation questions are draining._

_10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?_

_One-on-one interaction is where I find enjoyment in socializing. It is the most effective of way of having meaningful conversation. It is possible for group interaction to do this as well, but highly unlikely. People put up a lot of barriers in group interactions where in one-on-ones they tend to let themselves go. _

_11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?_

_I think people are fucking awful. There is this place called Africa and people are encouraged to rape and children are starving to death there. Yet everyone is walking around in the West smiling like there isn't this place of mass suffering right next door. Even the people I perceive to be the best, let me down at times. _

_I'm not an outcast but I feel like I don't entirely fit in. Customs and traditions are not in my realm of understanding. Why do people follow these? Well no, I do know, sort of, whatever it is it isn't in me. Values, idk. I do follow social norms, because to a certain extent I do want to fit in. I don't walk around naked, or stab people I think deserve it, etc..._

_12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?_

_I really don't like people telling me what to do. I can be passive aggressive, dismissive, and down right rude, when being told what to do. That isn't to say that I don't understand its importance in the upholding of civilized society. Without regulation people will do unbelievably fucked up things, I am glad there are people to stop them. I am willing to submit to authority because it means I get to drive on roads and feel safe inside my own home. _

_When what I am being told is stupid, sort of a different story. Depends on my mood. I am good at debating and I will challenge you if what you're saying doesn't make any sense. Or if I am in a really good mood, whatever I'll do what they say, in the end it is the easiest response._

_13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? _

_Chaos is excitement, order is boring. There are times for both. How do them manifest in my daily life?…. grrr… ummm… I like to observe and plan (I guess that is order?), and I do this, but often I jump head first into things because society puts a lot of value on go getters. And it can't be denied, in the world we live in, being passionate and seizing opportunities leads to success, so they're right to value the go getter attitude. Occasionally you will fall flat on you face, but that is a good thing. You may look silly but it reminds you that you can get back up. In the past I felt I needed to be immune to chaos, to failure, it is different now, I kind of get off on it. _

_14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?_

_Wasting time and not moving forward. There is nothing after this life, I want to reach something during it. People spend their entire lives working, always working, towards death. I want to get somewhere as fast as possible to maximize my time to enjoy it.
_
That isn't to say I am always pushing forward. I can find myself in a rut, wasting timing and stationary. It is frustrating, so frustrating that I don't get myself out of it. Life is hard, not everything I do will be fun and interesting, and it is the things that are not fun and interesting that I have the most difficulty doing.

_15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?_

_Enneagram 4w3. _

_16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most?_

_I always have a difficult time answering this question. So I won't. Doesn't have much to do with Ti and Te anyways. At least not that I know of._

_17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your __enneagram__, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the __Keys2Cognition__, it helps if you post these results here as well._

_Self realization. I think I am an Te. Anything more on the subject would work against me more than for. _


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

It's always a good thing to question other people's judgements, because they can be very wrong. Only you know yourself. I can say that from experience. 

I think the fact that you had to write everything out and list down your thoughts made you have that self realization. There is a method to your madness. That sounds like Te to me. roud:

You're pausing and reflecting on the information stored in your brain a lot. Seems like Si. 

I have a feeling you use Fi. 

I'm going to take a shot and say you are some kind of STJ. I'm leaning more towards saying ISTJ just by the look of the functions.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_consciousness_

1) Moral relativism - Fe, low order. Your ethics reflect the situation, not an internal constant. 
2) You reason out in a void - things just have to make sense to you, not have external applicability or pragmatism. Things don't have to work in the environment, just in your head. Ti, not Te. 
3) Lazy, efficient, reveling in chaos, random, wary of ruts, break out with action. Se and Ti. STP.



> _ And it can't be denied, in the world we live in, being passionate and seizing opportunities leads to success, so they're right to value the go getter attitude. _


You say this, which is ESTPish... and importantly you say it is because 'society' only recognizes go getters. That is low order Ni and Fe. YOU MADE ME DO THIS is Fe, and seeing some all-encompassing nature to 'society' is Ni.

ESTP or ISTP for you.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

consciousness said:


> _It isn't that I don't have values, it is just that occasionally I have been known to completely disregard them for personal gain._
> 
> _-Don't hurt people weaker than you or in vulnerable positions._
> _-Fairness_
> ...


This looks very Te/Fi -ish to me. Though, I'm probably just taking it at face value here. 
I'm new at learning how to type others. :bored:


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

arkigos said:


> @_consciousness_
> 
> 1) Moral relativism - Fe, low order. Your ethics reflect the situation, not an internal constant.
> 2) You reason out in a void - things just have to make sense to you, not have external applicability or pragmatism. Things don't have to work in the environment, just in your head. Ti, not Te.
> ...


A few things. Does the fact that I made this thread not directly contradict your second statement? It isn't my ethics that are relative rather my desire to follow them. I eat the meat of abused animals, I wear clothes made by mistreated workers, I take advantage of people lesser than me, but that isn't to say that I don't feel bad about it. At least that is what I think... but it is a blurry area for me. I never said society ONLY recognizes go getters.

You really grind my gears. You are quite possibly the most effective typist in the world. You're at least the most effective typer on the internet's most popular typology website. Who else is typing people? Maybe there are businesses dedicated to typing, but if they haven't recognized that the cognitive functions are insignificant in terms of the entire psyche then really, how good can they be? Or maybe they are just evil and taking advantage of ignorance and naivety and a trend. Whatever, you're really good at this.

And we are not on the same page. That is fucking infuriating. I spent so long believing that I had to be an Ti user because everyone said I was, yet by doing this I am not an Ti user. I'm not confident enough to not make a thread, but I am getting there. Consider that what you think is me using Ti isn't, that you're doing something wrong. Or the more probably possibilities, one of us is missing something.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

zazara said:


> This looks very Te/Fi -ish to me. Though, I'm probably just taking it at face value here.
> I'm new at learning how to type others. :bored:


Fair enough. Let's test it:



> -Don't hurt people weaker than you or in vulnerable positions.


Arkigos says, "Yes, never. That would be cruel and stupid. Out of the question."



> -Fairness


Arkigos says, "We must always be fair. Even when it puts us out or isn't ultimately just."



> -People don't have to do everything you ask, be polite.


Arkigos says, "This. I say this all the time. Chill out and be human to people."



> -Eating animals out of factory farms is wrong, and same goes with wearing clothes and using products made by abused workers.


Arkigos says, "Yes they are. I struggle with this constantly. I am trying to think of a way out of this. People right now are laboring out of my sight in slavery. Surely something must be done. It is very wrong."



> -The basic necessities are a right.


Arkigos says, "Yes, they are. An absolute right."



> -Everyone is ONLY human.


Arkigos says, "What does that mean?"



> Customs and traditions are not in my realm of understanding. Why do people follow these? Well no, I do know, sort of, whatever it is it isn't in me.


Nor me. Nor many. Obviously, or we'd still have the customs and traditions of the past in place. Rhetoric aside, we very much do not. The world changes with breathtaking speed. 

----------

They are just values. Somewhat sensory oriented. I'd go more meta, myself, being Ne. I share most of them. Now, are they Fi or Fe? Depends on how they were cognitively gone about getting to.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

consciousness said:


> A few things. Does the fact that I made this thread not directly contradict your second statement?


Abstractly? Yes, perhaps. Really actually? Depends. Anyway, I like the logic there. Clever.



consciousness said:


> It isn't my ethics that are relative rather my desire to follow them. I eat the meat of abused animals, I wear clothes made by mistreated workers, I take advantage of people lesser than me, but that isn't to say that I don't feel bad about it. At least that is what I think... but it is a blurry area for me.


Yes, they are externally wrong but you are a big fat hypocritical moral relativist. Shame on you. Me too.




consciousness said:


> I never said society ONLY recognizes go getters.


Not relevant. 



consciousness said:


> You really grind my gears. You are quite possibly the most effective typist in the world. You're at least the most effective typer on the internet's most popular typology website. Who else is typing people? Maybe there are businesses dedicated to typing, but if they haven't recognized that the cognitive functions are insignificant in terms of the entire psyche then really, how good can they be? Or maybe they are just evil and taking advantage of ignorance and naivety and a trend. Whatever, you're really good at this.


HAHAHA. Thanks.................. ? ... !



consciousness said:


> And we are not on the same page. That is fucking infuriating. I spent so long believing that I had to be an Ti user because everyone said I was, yet by doing this I am not an Ti user. I'm not confident enough to not make a thread, but I am getting there. Consider that what you think is me using Ti isn't, that you're doing something wrong. Or the more probably possibilities, one of us is missing something.


You've worked yourself up into a logical paradox. Hilarious. I will do as you say and consider the converse. Er, at least I'll try. Er, I'll claim that I'll try and I will also probably try.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

consciousness said:


> A few things. Does the fact that I made this thread not directly contradict your second statement? It isn't my ethics that are relative rather my desire to follow them. I eat the meat of abused animals, I wear clothes made by mistreated workers, I take advantage of people lesser than me, but that isn't to say that I don't feel bad about it. At least that is what I think... but it is a blurry area for me. I never said society ONLY recognizes go getters.
> 
> You really grind my gears. You are quite possibly the most effective typist in the world. You're at least the most effective typer on the internet's most popular typology website. Who else is typing people? Maybe there are businesses dedicated to typing, but if they haven't recognized that the cognitive functions are insignificant in terms of the entire psyche then really, how good can they be? Or maybe they are just evil and taking advantage of ignorance and naivety and a trend. Whatever, you're really good at this.
> 
> And we are not on the same page. That is fucking infuriating. I spent so long believing that I had to be an Ti user because everyone said I was, yet by doing this I am not an Ti user. I'm not confident enough to not make a thread, but I am getting there. Consider that what you think is me using Ti isn't, that you're doing something wrong. Or the more probably possibilities, one of us is missing something.


I'm going to butt into this and say my thoughts. 

I'm not sure his statement doesn't really contradict yours. It's two different things. What you're doing in this thread is trying to get some piece of mind. That doesn't mean you _don't_ take into consideration what 'society' says, but simply trying to understand why. 

I think anyone with a heart would feel bad about doing all those things you said, they just don't realize it in their everyday lives, you know? Bad stuff happens all the time; it's natural to feel something about that. 

Not so important question, but why are you so infuriated? I'd see it as exciting to look at all the possibilities. That's just me though. :happy:


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

zazara said:


> Not so important question, but why are you so infuriated?


Te

@_arkigos_ okay... what next?


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

@arkigos

Oh, okay I get it. 
Darn. I thought I was on to something there. Ah well, practice makes perfect. :tongue:

What do you mean by "going more meta being Ne"? Could you explain that?


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

consciousness said:


> Te


What does that have to do with anything? 
I'm a Te user.. what do you mean by that? 

Now I'm starting to think you're a Ti user just by you saying that.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

zazara said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> I'm a Te user.. what do you mean by that?
> 
> Now I'm starting to think you're a Ti user just by you saying that.


Value given to an external consensus.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

consciousness said:


> Value given to an external consensus.


It's not a value, it's a function, and I don't see how you are externally processing it. Where are these thoughts coming from really? It has no relation to a _consensus_. That sounds more like Fe actually.. I think.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

zazara said:


> It's not a value, it's a function, and I don't see how you are externally processing it. Where are these thoughts coming from really? It has no relation to a _consensus_. That sounds more like Fe actually.. I think.


Okay this isn't Zazara's learn about the functions time.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

consciousness said:


> Okay this isn't Zazara's learn about the functions time.


Well gosh, if you don't appreciate my being here at all I guess I'll be on my way then. 
No point in me staying if you're going to be like that. :dry:


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

zazara said:


> Well gosh, if you don't appreciate my being here at all I guess I'll be on my way then.
> No point in me staying if you're going to be like that. :dry:


Giving value to an external consensus is inherently Te. I appreciate your attempt to help me.

EDIT: sorry, I should add that it is a consensus on logic. but not only a consensus. the confusion is my fault.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

@consciousness

Let me get this straight before I go on further. Do you actually want my help? Would you really take my thoughts and opinions seriously? If not, then I'm out. Be honest here. 

It's true I'm still learning, but that doesn't make it alright to poke fun at what I may or may not know. Okay, so I need a little help from the dictionary to comprehend some big words here and there. That doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. Maybe you are a level ahead of me, but we all start at the same place. 










You appreciate my help for real? Then cut it off with the condescending vibe you're giving me. Capisce?

That feeling of a person looking down at you is what truly infuriates me. Maybe you're not and I read it wrong with my emotions clouding up my better judgment, if that's the case then I apologize, but it sure seems like that's what you're doing.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

@_ManWithoutHats_, @_Ellis Bell_, @_Word Dispenser_, @_Hurricane_, @_Mbaruh_

Why am I an Ti?
(I was previously moron)


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Because you are =)


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Pelopra said:


> Because you are =)


Unnecessary. Like I said in my OP, I already know you are going think I am an introverted thinker, what I want is for you to give an explanation.


----------

